# Boots for Tow-Ropes



## ShanalMN (Mar 6, 2015)

I am fresh to this forum but not to snowboarding. Going on my 12th season and I created an account because I figured this was the place to answer such a specific question. I dug around for a while but couldn't find a thread that even brought up tow rope riding. I'm a mid-west boy. Now if you've ridden in the mid-west you know what this means. Jumps under 50ft. Sadly, pow days are few and far between. And hot laps with endless jibs. And the definition of "hell's foot" is brought in when you add a tow rope into the mix. For those who don't know hell's foot is an aching pain in your arch from constantly holding pressure on your edges to combat rail manuvers that never end along with holding pressure on the tow-rope. I can never go more than 20 minutes without extreme amounts of pain. Sometimes its so bad I have to stop and take my board off and give my feet a rest. I would really like to be able to lap for 3-4hrs with no complaints. I understand that theres probably a lot of other things that go into it than just boots but thats not what I'm changing. I am looking at purchasing a new boot and would like some direction toward a boot with some good flex for the rails and plenty of the comfort to help ease the hell's foot but without sacrificing on on responsiveness as its not unreasonable for me to head out west where the riding is different. I am currently riding some 2013 joe sexton thirtytwo boots along with 2010 Union Data bindings, union bindings will not change I love them to death, but the boots are not cutting it. The fast-track lace wore out and they were not comfortable or responsive enough for what I'm looking for. I've ridden K2's and 2010 DC Parks in the past. I think I am looking for traditional lace-ups but I may not be apposed to a hybrid lace system if thats whats gonna do the trick. Been looking for Burton, DC, or Thirtytwo boots. If you could shoot me some models that fit the bill to look into it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

I'm thinking the issue stems from your feet themselves. I work on a hill without chairs, T-bars and rope tows only. I've never had foot issues throughout life, and same deal on the slopes. On days off I'd ride for 3-4 hours, 20 minutes for lunch, and ride another 3-4. Almost never unstrapping, no issues. 

I know that's not hugely helpful, but have you had foot issues with any other activities? Flat feet, exaggerated arches, shin splints etc?


----------



## ShanalMN (Mar 6, 2015)

I'm surprised you've never come across the situation. I have had ankle surgery on one my feet but regardless it's both arches. I'm wondering if we're talking the same conditions? Jibs on a high speed rope. Because this hells foot isn't a term I coined. It's a known condition or at least I thought that comes from riding ropes. It obviously affects others more than some but never less if you're riding park rope you're not the only guy complaining about it. 
Was looking at the thirty two lashed if anyone has an insight if that'd be a good fit or other suggestions let me know.


----------



## PorkCereal (Dec 28, 2013)

If it's arches a boot isn't going to change the problem. Look into better insoles or custom made ones that fit your feet right


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

yeah your footbeds probably aren't giving your arches enough support get some custom ones done that should sort you out.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

ShanalMN said:


> I am fresh to this forum but not to snowboarding. Going on my 12th season and I created an account because I figured this was the place to answer such a specific question. I dug around for a while but couldn't find a thread that even brought up tow rope riding. I'm a mid-west boy. Now if you've ridden in the mid-west you know what this means. Jumps under 50ft. Sadly, pow days are few and far between. And hot laps with endless jibs. And the definition of "hell's foot" is brought in when you add a tow rope into the mix. For those who don't know hell's foot is an aching pain in your arch from constantly holding pressure on your edges to combat rail manuvers that never end along with holding pressure on the tow-rope. I can never go more than 20 minutes without extreme amounts of pain. Sometimes its so bad I have to stop and take my board off and give my feet a rest. I would really like to be able to lap for 3-4hrs with no complaints. I understand that theres probably a lot of other things that go into it than just boots but thats not what I'm changing. I am looking at purchasing a new boot and would like some direction toward a boot with some good flex for the rails and plenty of the comfort to help ease the hell's foot but without sacrificing on on responsiveness as its not unreasonable for me to head out west where the riding is different. I am currently riding some 2013 joe sexton thirtytwo boots along with 2010 Union Data bindings, union bindings will not change I love them to death, but the boots are not cutting it. The fast-track lace wore out and they were not comfortable or responsive enough for what I'm looking for. I've ridden K2's and 2010 DC Parks in the past. I think I am looking for traditional lace-ups but I may not be apposed to a hybrid lace system if thats whats gonna do the trick. Been looking for Burton, DC, or Thirtytwo boots. If you could shoot me some models that fit the bill to look into it would be greatly appreciated.


You must ride Troll? Nice. Aside from actual boot fit issues, which we find to be super common, aftermarket insoles would likely help.



PorkCereal said:


> If it's arches a boot isn't going to change the problem. Look into better insoles or custom made ones that fit your feet right


This isn't necessarily true. If you have wide feet and pick a boot that is too long for you just to accommodate the width, your boot's support structures will not line up with your foot's structure. 

Also, OP, how tight are you lacing?


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I also ride midwest tow's not as much as you and I hot lap the park. Again not as much as you and I have never had this Hells Foot from a tow rope or T-bar. 

You did mention your boots and I"m going to agree with the fact that it's a bad fitting boot instead of a tow rope or T-bar. I"m not the typical park rat but I have never heard this term used in any of our local parks with these devices. 

Hope you are able to solve the problem and be able to hit the park with no more foot pain. That has got to suck.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

It's not the boots it's a lack of arch support. Get some real footbeds in whatever boot you choose.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> It's not the boots it's a lack of arch support. Get some real footbeds in whatever boot you choose.


+42

Also, the Lashed won't give you the support you want. Look at the TM-Two for a trad lace from 32. Its a mid stiff but IMO any decent rider needs that much support to start with, softer boots just mush and suck. Plenty of people rock this boot in the park. Slightly broken in they articulate just fine.

As far as footbeds $40 for some Remind Medics is a good place to start before you go to a custom orthotic ($200+++).


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

I have suffered from that very same foot/arch pain for over 20 years. Tried 4 different custom orthotic insoles over the years that did not help releaving it. So in my case, they did not help with that. They did solve other problems, but not snowboard related ones. So I still use them in my other footwear.

I got rid of the arch pain when I finally switched to very stiff boots (Burton Driver X) that offered lots of support when leaning forward. With stiff boots, you don't have to rely solely on applying pressure to your toes. Leaning your shins against the boot helps transfer pressure to the toe edge, and share that task.

It might not be the ideal solution for you, since you seem to be more of a park rider. Maybe a combination of custom insole, and an ankle strap that sits a bit higher over your ankle to help apply pressure to the toe edge? Something like the strap on the Now Drives when they are reversed would help.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

So are you saying normal chair riding your feet are fine and tow ropes give the "hell feet" or whatever? I'd say it's your technique on the rope, maybe try roping up switch?

I have had a few pairs of boots 32's and DC's that gave my feet huge amounts of discomfort just from the act of snowboarding. I would guess your boots simply are not meant for your feet.

I have had great luck with Northwave and just bought my second pair of Decades, by hte sounds of it they might work for you too. It's like a mid stiff all mountain boot.


----------



## alchemy (Apr 28, 2014)

i am familiar with hell foot riding ropes. my solution was always to just take a chair lap every 4-5 rope laps and that usually alleviated the issue.

plus, you get to ride some place beyond the park, bonus.


----------



## Recon (Dec 3, 2013)

The balanced solution may be to look at the riders physical flexibility in the lower legs rather than assume equipment fault 100% of the time


----------

